# So many excuses, so little time....



## Pylon (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey all....

So, the new job is working out very well. I get feedback from people that I've never met that they've "heard good things" about me.  Most of my life has become going to meetings, listening for a day or two, then telling them they are all idiots.  Then they thank me and start getting better.  Seriously.

Travel is picking up.  Did Mexico, Ireland, Belgium and LA already, heading off soon to Minneapolis and North Carolina soon.  (And maybe Brazil, but nothing for sure on that just yet.)  

The downside is the gym has been missing me.  The Y is 5-10 minutes away (depending on traffic) from the office, and 15-20 from home.  The good news is I found a closer one this week, and will be switching.  Also about half the cost, so there's that.

I did get in and lift today to try out the new place.  (5x5 squats, nothing too serious.)  I've been trying to get my knee back in shape, and some home rehab moves have helped.  

So to outline a few new goals....

1) Keep my diet clean.  Day by day, meal by meal, bite by bite.

2) Keep my gym visits regular.  Going to work the Crossfit for a while.  Started today.  So that's one.

3)  5K.  Keep saying it, need to do it.  (OK, I've done it a couple of time, but I want to do one that counts.  Where you get a shirt and all.)  There is one Labor Day weekend.  I think that's the one.

That's enough to get started.  Let's try to drive through Sept 1 and see where it goes from there.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 6, 2008)

Welcome back, Py.    Great journal title, too.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 6, 2008)

I think your title should say.

So many EXERCISES, so little time


----------



## Pylon (Aug 6, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Welcome back, Py.    Great journal title, too.



Gracias!  Glad to be back on the right side of the gym door.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 6, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> I think your title should say.
> 
> So many EXERCISES, so little time



Yeah, maybe if I do a few of them I'll change it.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 6, 2008)

Daily update (so far, anyway....)

Goal 1 - Done.  Oatmeal for breakfast (ok, instant, but better than many other choices), salad at lunch, passed by the cookies and brownies at work.  Dinner was tougher to come up with on short notice, so mixed 2 cans of tuna with some fresh garden tomatoes (not my garden, of course) and mustard, plus some cukes.  

Goal 2 - Nothing yet, but planning to bike.  Legs are sore, but not too bad, from squats.

Goal 3 - Registered for the United Way 5K on September 6th.  Paid and everything.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 6, 2008)

Do you mind if I ask what you do?


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 6, 2008)

it's so nice to have one of the regulars back Py!!!!! I may have to start posting in my journal again if someone may actually READ it!! 

so, you set 3 goals for yourself each day, or was that just today?  I happened to come across the Crossfit website the other day...the WOD was run a 15k   good luck with all that.....


----------



## Pylon (Aug 6, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Do you mind if I ask what you do?



Um....well.....hmm.  That's a tough one.

I work for Ingersoll Rand in the climate control division.  (A/C, grocery coolers, truck cooling, etc.)  I work in the HR group, but my role is business excellence.  Basically I spend time listening to people tell me what they do, then I point out how ridiculous some of it is, and try to inspire them to get better.  I also do internal auditing, as well as a few other minor tasks.  Overall I'm having a good time with it.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 6, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> it's so nice to have one of the regulars back Py!!!!! I may have to start posting in my journal again if someone may actually READ it!!
> 
> so, you set 3 goals for yourself each day, or was that just today?  I happened to come across the Crossfit website the other day...the WOD was run a 15k   good luck with all that.....



No, just 3 overall goals.  I figure they are limited enough in scope that I should be able to stick with them.  

Yeah, the crossfit stuff gets crazy.  I'm easing into it.  There is another site (Brand X crossfit, I think) that scales back the workloads for different levels.  

I promise to read your journal faithfully.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 7, 2008)

Saw this, thought I would share....


----------



## Pylon (Aug 8, 2008)

Gym time.  Legs have been very sore from the first day back.  Did 1.5 miles on the mill.  Good times.

Of course, now they are even more stiff than before....


----------



## Pylon (Aug 8, 2008)

Stupid legs...won't move when I tell them....

BTW, if you haven't read "In Defense of Food", get ye to a book store or library.  Great stuff.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2008)

Mmmm....peaches are in season, and in the house.  Breakfast was a simple omelet with sauteed turkey and peaches.  Tasty.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2008)

Great day outside, and looks like we are in for a solid week of SoCal style weather.  

Took the fam and hit the trail.  Did 5 miles on the bike (3.5 of which were just me, so I made good time and got a decent workout).


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 9, 2008)

Great day of cardio P. It's fantastic to see you back and posting.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks.  Glad to be active again.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 10, 2008)

it is nice to have you back!! MMMmmm...peaches!! Gonna have to get me some!  I've been hooked on plums


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2008)

Peaches, plums, watermelon....yup, love summertime.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 11, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Peaches, plums, watermelon....yup, love summertime.



 Wow you just listed every fruit i dont like to eat lol.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2008)

Freak.  Them's the bests.  But I have love for grapes, oranges, kiwi, apples, and all them too.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2008)

Officially swtiched gyms today.  Very happy with my new find.  Clubs close to work and home, some hammer strength machines, good free weight set-up, lots of cardio machines (away from the weights, which is nice), and $30 a month cheaper.  Good times.

I tinkered with a few different splits this morning, trying to decide what to do.  In the end, I decided to go back in with HIT, at least for now.  I think the fast w/out and familiar lifts will help me get back into a rhythm.

WU - run, 5 min, pec deck 50 x 10, incline press 90 x 10

Pec Deck - 100 x 10
SS HS incline press - 140 x 2

DB pullovers - 60 x 10
SS CG pulldowns - 90 x 2 (drop) 70 x 6 - needed to adjust here to the new machine, but I think 70 is the right number to be on

deadlifts - 135 x 5, 225 x 6

cooldown - 5 min run


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 11, 2008)

I love fruit...we just finished off a huge watermelon and a large cantaloupe 

nice workout..it'll be nice having someone doing HIT with me


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks, B.

In other news, the diet has been going well too.  I spent much of yesterday in meetings, and managed to avoid the tray of brownies that were set out.  Then we had a business dinner, and I skipped the pasta and burgers, instead went with a simple (but very tasty) salad with steak and goat cheese.  Also passed the beer and enjoyed some of the local red wine.  Good times indeed.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 12, 2008)

glad to see ya back bud just be thankfull you have your health.  the gym will be there just live a healthy life and your one step ahead of the average joe!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 12, 2008)

amen to that!

any workouts today?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 13, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Thanks, B.
> 
> In other news, the diet has been going well too. I spent much of yesterday in meetings, and managed to avoid the tray of brownies that were set out. Then we had a business dinner, and I skipped the pasta and burgers, instead went with a simple (but very tasty) salad with steak and goat cheese. Also passed the beer and enjoyed some of the local red wine. Good times indeed.





Nice willpower man! You know its the right choice, lol.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2008)

DB - Thanks!

Billie -  No w/out yesterday, but did some manual labor around the house.  Will be doing cardio after work today.

Goob - You're a cock.

Why?

Well, I was having a nice sandwhich for lunch at my offsite meeting, and had procured a piece of this really fantastic looking cheesecake, with whipped cream and what I assume is a raspberry drizzle.  Then I read your post, and I was guilted into putting it back.  (Nevermind the donuts at breakfast.)

So up yours.  And thanks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 13, 2008)

I see you're doing Archie-style workouts.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2008)

Pylon said:


> *Gaz* - You're a cock.




Fixed.  Sorry, the tag in your sig threw me off....


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 13, 2008)

you may have posted this already...but what kind of split are you doing?


----------



## katt (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi!!   great job with the food choices... 

I need to get diligent and start posting again..


----------



## Pylon (Aug 16, 2008)

B -Working the heavy duty HIT program again.  Hey, we all have our comfort zones, right?

K - Thanks.  The rest of the week went downhill.  That will happen when you are locked in a conference room at a hotel and are arguing about a labor contract for 3 days.  

BUT...have recovered with the weekend.  Made a chicken and blueberry pasta salad for lunch (very tasty!) following a 5.5 mile bike ride.  Whipping up some veg lasagna tonight. Good times....


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 16, 2008)

Pylon said:


> B -Working the heavy duty HIT program again.  Hey, we all have our comfort zones, right?
> 
> K - Thanks.  The rest of the week went downhill.  That will happen when you are locked in a conference room at a hotel and are arguing about a labor contract for 3 days.
> 
> BUT...have recovered with the weekend.  Made a chicken and blueberry pasta salad for lunch (very tasty!) following a 5.5 mile bike ride.  Whipping up some veg lasagna tonight. Good times....



Still waiting on your cook book P.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 16, 2008)

Yeah yeah....all in good time...


----------



## Double D (Aug 17, 2008)

WHen you coming to the club I work at?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 17, 2008)

Um....which club is that again?


----------



## Double D (Aug 17, 2008)

Club Fitness in Alton.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 18, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Yeah yeah....all in good time...



Don't you play me P i want some tasty, low fat, easy to prepare meals!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 18, 2008)

it has been a while since he posted any good recipes!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 19, 2008)

Py!  

Yeah....what is UP wit dat cook book....a preggo has to eat ya know?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 19, 2008)

OK, ok.  Try this one...

*1 pound chicken breasts
8 ounces whole-wheat pasta (rotini or similar)
3 tablespoons olive oil
6 cloves garlic, crushed or diced
1/3 cup chicken broth
1/3 cup crumbled feta cheese
3 tablespoons lime juice
1 cup fresh blueberries
1 tablespoon thyme
1 teaspoon lime zest
1/4 teaspoon salt*

 		  		   		  		  1. Poach chicken.  Water is ok, veg broth is better.  Shred and chop.
2. Cook pasta al dente and drain.
3. Heat oil with garlic 2-5 minutes until garlic is browned (not black).  Garlic burns quick, so use medium heat. Add broth, feta and lime juice and cook, stirring occasionally, until the feta begins to melt, 1 to 2 minutes.
4. Add the chicken to the bowl with the pasta. Add the dressing, blueberries, thyme, lime zest and salt and toss until combined.


 		   		  		  		  NUTRITION INFORMATION: Per serving: 315 calories; 11 g fat (3 g sat, 6 g mono); 49 mg cholesterol; 33 g carbohydrate; 23 g protein; 5 g fiber; 238 mg sodium; 207 mg potassium.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 20, 2008)

Are the ingredients above for one serving or two?  Where did you get the nutritional info analysis?


----------



## the other half (Aug 20, 2008)

i was just running thru the journals butt ass naked and found yours.

hope you dont mind me stopping in and saying "hello"


----------



## Pylon (Aug 20, 2008)

the other half said:


> i was just running thru the journals butt ass naked and found yours.
> 
> hope you dont mind me stopping in and saying "hello"



Naked Butts Always Welcome!

That's our motto, anyway.  Just in case Billie comes by with more pics...


----------



## Pylon (Aug 20, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Are the ingredients above for one serving or two?  Where did you get the nutritional info analysis?



I think that's about 6 servings.  It came from Eatingwell.com, with some minor adjustments.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 20, 2008)

I'll try that tomorrow thxks P! You got anything that involves rice and is loaded with carbs and calories?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice!  Thanks bunches


----------



## Pylon (Aug 21, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Nice!  Thanks bunches



Always happy to help!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 21, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I'll try that tomorrow thxks P! You got anything that involves rice and is loaded with carbs and calories?



Well, off the top of my head, I really like to poach chicken breasts in red enchilada sauce (in the Mexican aisle of your local mega-mart, about a buck a can).  I'd probably sauce some peppers, garlic, onion (if you swing that way, which I don't), and celery in a little oil, shred the chicken, add to the veg mix, then serve over brown rice.  

How's that?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 21, 2008)

BTW, I'm in Minneapolis right now, getting ready to head to the airport to go home.  I did a mile on the treadmill last night, just to loosen up.  Then did a 5K this morning, finished at 44:55.  Not a great time, but at least I know I can get through it.  

My 5K is scheduled for Sept 6th.  Already registered and everything. I'm going to focus on getting that time down between now and then.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 21, 2008)

Double D said:


> Club Fitness in Alton.



Sorry, man.  Had I realized that, I would have come and signed up at your place.  My bad.

I'll get over there at some point.  But I did scope out the club on the website.  That's a good looking staff you work with over there!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 21, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Well, off the top of my head, I really like to poach chicken breasts in red enchilada sauce (in the Mexican aisle of your local mega-mart, about a buck a can).  I'd probably sauce some peppers, garlic, onion (if you swing that way, which I don't), and celery in a little oil, shred the chicken, add to the veg mix, then serve over brown rice.
> 
> How's that?



Ooh, and mushrooms.  I'd add mushrooms too.  And some really ripe tomatoes, if you can get your hands on them.  Heck, add some zucchini and eggplant, you've got South of the Border chicken ratatouille.  Hang on, I need to write this down...


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 21, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Well, off the top of my head, I really like to poach chicken breasts in red enchilada sauce (in the Mexican aisle of your local mega-mart, about a buck a can).  I'd probably sauce some peppers, garlic, onion (if you swing that way, which I don't), and celery in a little oil, shred the chicken, add to the veg mix, then serve over brown rice.
> 
> How's that?



Thxks bud sounds really good!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 21, 2008)

not to whore up your journal...but this is good...

1lb chicken breast

olive oil
lime juice
red peppar flakes

marinate overnight
throw on grill

 yummy 

any fish...

marinate in lemon juice and sprinkle with season all and lemon pepper


----------



## Pylon (Aug 23, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Ooh, and mushrooms.  I'd add mushrooms too.  And some really ripe tomatoes, if you can get your hands on them.  Heck, add some zucchini and eggplant, you've got South of the Border chicken ratatouille.  Hang on, I need to write this down...



Ok, I made this tonight, minus the mushrooms.  I grilled eggplant, red peppers, zucchini and tomatoes (after tossing in olive oil, salt and pepper), served over brown rice, topped with chicken poached in the enchilada sauce.  Pretty good.  Needs a little extra to be really good, I think.  Maybe a splash of balsamic vinegar on the veggies, a little more ench sauce over the rice, even some hot sauce to really pull it together.  But overall not bad.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 24, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Ok, I made this tonight, minus the mushrooms.  I grilled eggplant, red peppers, zucchini and tomatoes (after tossing in olive oil, salt and pepper), served over brown rice, topped with chicken poached in the enchilada sauce.  Pretty good.  Needs a little extra to be really good, I think.  Maybe a splash of balsamic vinegar on the veggies, a little more ench sauce over the rice, even some hot sauce to really pull it together.  But overall not bad.




I wish i was rich and could hire out your cooking services.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 24, 2008)

Trust me, I ain't worth it.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 24, 2008)

One last note on that dish.  The leftovers make great burritos.  Mix some together, heat, serve in a warm tortilla.  I added some chili lime hot sauce.  It really did the trick.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 25, 2008)

Did another 5K run today.  Finished at 45:52, I think.  A tad slower, but on a treadmill, so not a lot of variation in the speed.  That's ok.  My main goal is just to finish the thing, which I am feeling good about right now.  We'll worry about speed later.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't know about you, but it is SO much harder to run on a treadmill than it is outside


----------



## Pylon (Aug 25, 2008)

Totally.  And boring.  Plus I didn't have my mp3 player today.  But got through it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 26, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Totally.  And boring.  Plus I didn't have my mp3 player today.  But got through it.



I hear ya bud i watch movies with CC on while on the treadmill.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 27, 2008)

Deja vu...headed back to Minneapolis tomorrow morning.  Guh...


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 28, 2008)

have fun!  Do you still have that workout that you used to do in the hotel room?? (duhhhh...NOT THAT ONE! ...)


----------



## Pylon (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah, but I haven't been doing them....

Back from both trips to MN and a trip to Nebraska.  (Jealous?)

Home for a bit.  The 5k was yesterday, but I skipped.  It's not that I couldn't do it, but my flight didn't get in until midnight and the thing started at 7am.  I'll get a different one dialed up, but the schedule just didn't work out on that one.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 7, 2008)

any new recipes for us this week PY??


----------



## Pylon (Sep 8, 2008)

Not off the top of my head.  Busted out some chili last night.  Leftovers tonight, I think.  (Best part of chili, IMHO!)  Wednesday night the parents will be visiting, so I'm planning on some beff veg soup with homemade bread.  (Very simple, very tasty stuff.  Both of them.  I think I shared those already, but if not let me know and I will do so.)


----------



## Pylon (Sep 8, 2008)

Gym time....

WU - run 1 mile, 4.2 mph  (I've decided to make 1 mile the standard WU unless there is a serious time issue, in which case I probably won't be at the gym anyway.)

pec deck - 115 x 10
SS HS incline press - 140 x 2

DB pullover - 65 x 10
SS GC pulldowns - 70 x 7

deadlift - 225 x 6

Still nothing great on weights, but I haven't been lifting, so I didn't try to puch much further than last time.  

Grabbed a sammich for lunch, but forgot to tell them no mayo.  Still was ok, but more fat than I really wanted.  Plus I'm not a big mayo fan to start with.  But I was hungry, so I didn't really take the time to taste it anyway.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 8, 2008)

looking good in here Py

looking forward to the upcoming NHL season? nothing too exciting happened, Sundin, Sakic, and Shanahan still have yet to decide what they are doing. Jagr is in Europe playing. other than that nothing big. I'm pretty pumped about NJ getting Rolston and Holik, which will hopefully provide some desperately needed offense.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 8, 2008)

nice workout!! 

care to share the recipe for the soup and bread anyways??  I don't recall it...plus soup weather is comin up


----------



## Pylon (Sep 9, 2008)

They are both pretty simple.  I'll post them up when I get home tonight.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 9, 2008)

Pylon said:


> I'm not a big mayo fan to start with.  But I was hungry, so I didn't really take the time to taste it anyway.



I'm pretty sure that if you can't taste it, the calories don't count.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh, if only it were true....

Gym time.  5k run, 44:18 total time.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks for the help in my journal py!!

nice 5k time...if I tried to run right now I don't think I would make it 5 minutes!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 9, 2008)

OK here's how the soup happens...

2 T peanut oil
salt
2 lg beef shanks
1/2 c red wine
2 carrots, peeled
2 stalks celery, washed
6-8 lg garlic cloves, peeled
Beef broth, bullion or paste
16 oz bag frozen mixed vegetables

Rinse shanks and pat dry.  Rub down with oil, sprinkle generously with salt.  

Heat pressure cooker pot over med high heat.  (Don't have one?  Go get one.  Seriously.  They aren't that much, and are great to have around.)

Sear shanks in pan, about 3 minutes each side.  Remove from pan, deglaze with wine.  Add carrots, celery and garlic.  (Don't bother to chop.  Break the veggies in half to get them in the pot.)  Add shanks and water to cover.  Clamp on lid, bring up to pressure.  Once at pressure, cook 20-25 minutes.

Release pressure.  Strain, reserving liquid.  Separate out meat, remove any gristle or fat and coarsely chop remainder.  

Add beef broth bullion or paste to flavor liquid.  (Go easy.  It can get too salty in a hurry.)  Add meat and frozen veg, heat through.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 9, 2008)

For the bread....well, just read this....

One thing I do different is to dump the dough out after the first rise, punch down, then shape and put into the pot for the second rise.  Pre-heat oven when ready, then just add the lid and insert the pot for baking.  Easier to deal with, and turns out great.  I like to put a layer of cornmeal in the pot first, since it helps keep the bread from sticking.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Pylon (Sep 10, 2008)

OMG!!!!  A Rissole sighting!  Woohoo!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 10, 2008)

Soup happens.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 10, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Soup happens.



One can only hope....


----------



## Pylon (Sep 10, 2008)

Intended to do another 5K today, but after 1/2 a mile, my shins were screaming and threatening to cramp up something fierce.  Stretched them out and did 20 on the bike instead.  I'm sure it's just the running version of DOMS, so no worries.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 10, 2008)

OH...shin pains are HORRIBLE!!!  The bike didn't hurt them too?  Once I have shin splints, I can barely do anything!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 11, 2008)

Not shin splints, just sore muscles.  Streching them out helped.  They are still a little tight this morning, but nothing serious.  Today is a lifting day, so I'll do the WU run and then move on.  Hope to be able to run again tomorrow.  we'll see.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 11, 2008)

You know, when you are trying to get back on track, it's the little things you look for to tell you progress is being made.  I'm at work, but having a problem getting focused.  I just realized it's because I'm watching the clock, waiting for 11:00 to come so I can go lift.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 11, 2008)

Gym time...

WU - run, 1 mile, 4.5 mph (slowly inching it up)

Leg ext - 160 x 10
SS leg press - 270 x 10 (made sure to get full ROM on these)

calf press - 360 x 20 (was going to go 450, but want to be able to walk this weekend, and haven't done calf work in quite a while)

Not bad overall.  Shins were still sore, but better.  Got through the mile, anyway.  Weights were close to being where I need them for HIT.  I'll go up on everything next time around and it should be just right.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 12, 2008)

Rest day today.  Pizza for dinner.  Good times.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 14, 2008)

nice looking workouts in here Py

so with these HIT workouts, is it pretty much just going all out as much as you can for a limited amount of sets?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks, Scar.

Each set is for a certain range of reps.  For the last one, it's 6-10 on the first two, 12-20 on the calves.  If you can't get the minimum, it's too heavy.  If you can get them all, it's too light.  Reps are slow (2 count, hold for 1, 4 count down).  It's all about max effort on each lift.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 15, 2008)

Gym time.  Did a mile, hoping the shins would be ok.  They are still pretty tight, though, so switched over and did Tabata sprints on a bike to round out the cardio work.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 15, 2008)

sounds like you need to be stretching b4 and after, and maybe spacing the running out a little bit more??????


----------



## Pylon (Sep 16, 2008)

I've been doing the stretching, and I hope that cutting back the distance helps.  Problem is when I travel, there aren't usually a lot of other workout options, you know?


----------



## Double D (Sep 16, 2008)

I got some workout options for ya when you travel. How about: 15 squats, 10 pushups, and 5 pullups. Get as many rounds as possible in a 20 minute time span.....sound easy? haha


----------



## Pylon (Sep 16, 2008)

I've done that one!  I was tinkering with Crossfit.  Got through 7 cycles, plus a little.  Guh.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 16, 2008)

you know damn well there are workouts that you can do without weights...yoga, plyometrics...etc...ya just gotta be motivated to do them!!!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 19, 2008)

Speaking of which, just got back from NC.  While there, got invited to attend a hot room yoga class. 90 minutes, but a great time.  It will be on my to do list each time I'm out there, for sure!


----------



## katt (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Pylon (Sep 22, 2008)

katt said:


>


----------



## Pylon (Sep 22, 2008)

Gym day....

WU - bike, 5 min

DB lat raise - 10 x 10 (WU), 20 x 10
BO DB rows - 30 x 10 (WU), 45 x 10
Standing BB curls - 40 x 10 (WU), 70 x 10
Tri pushdowns - 100 x 8
SS dips - BW-55 x 4

Bike - Tabata sprints

Not too bad, but wieghts are off.  Will be better next time.  

Food:

Breakfast - FF plain yogurt + NSA apple butter, water
snack - protein shake, apple
lunch - salad w/ tuna, apple


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 22, 2008)

hot room yoga? is that temperature wise or other? lol

looking good Py 

you're cutting now aren't you? you gotta expect the weights to be off a little.

looking forward to hockey season starting soon?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 22, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> hot room yoga? is that temperature wise or other? lol



Both!  




> you're cutting now aren't you?



Constantly.  



> looking forward to hockey season starting soon?



Well, yes, but how much will depend on what I hear about Eric Johnson's knee.  He hurt it trying to step out of a moving golf cart.  Maybe a sprain, maybe shredded.  Too swollen to know yet.

You would think a pro athlete could pull off a move that hundreds of inebriated "golfers" execute every day....


----------



## Pylon (Sep 23, 2008)

Cardio day.  30 min bike, hill program, level 10.

Breakfast - yogurt mix, apple, water
snack - apple, smoked salmon pouch
snack 2 - plain popcorn
lunch - salad w/ tuna, apple


----------



## Pylon (Sep 23, 2008)

So, good week so far.  Even got myself to skip Chinese tonight for dinner.  

On the road tomorrow, packed gym gear, have a Gold's mapped out for when I get there.  Good times.


----------



## Double D (Sep 24, 2008)

No chinese way to go. I am one of the lucky people who hate chinese food!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 24, 2008)

Malley said:


> No chinese way to go. I am one of the lucky people who hate chinese food!



I think that may be a deal breaker in our friendship buddy.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 24, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I think that may be a deal breaker in our friendship buddy.



No doubt.  I have to question just about everything he says now!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 24, 2008)

On the road again this week.  Just got to sunny Augusta, GA.  Did 30 min on the elliptical.

First hotel I can recall with ellipticals (2) and treadmills (2), but no bikes.  Odd.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2008)

Pylon said:


> got invited to attend a hot room yoga class.


hope everybody takes a shower before class...wouldn't want to be in a class that smelled of steamed ass for 90 minutes.....

hiya Py!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 24, 2008)

Heya Burnsey!

No odoriferousness detected when the class started, but there we plenty of sweaty yoga chicks after.  Good times!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, dinner was a success too.  Went to the "downtown" area, reminds me of Mizzou, really.  But no record stores.  

Found a tapas place, had some hummus, tepenad, and spinach on pita.  Also what they called mango mole, but it was really more like shredded mango and chiles.  Good stuff.  And a couple of cold brews.

Still feeling energetic, so I just did a second workout.  Did a Tabata session in the "gym" here.  They have DBs, so did this one with squat presses using 20s.  Guh.  I barely finished.  And to think I was going to use 35s!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 25, 2008)

LOL sounds like someone had to much fun at yoga. I may take a class if there are a lotta hot chicks.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 25, 2008)

Gym time...

WU:

elliptical, 5 min
leg ext - 100 x 10
squat - 135 x 6

leg ext - 160 x 10
SS squat - 225  x 6
seated calf - 180 x 10

bike - 30 min

Food:

Breakfast - oatmeal w/ PB and brown sugar (just a little, I swear)
snack - protein bar
lunch - well, I'm in Georgia, so I was taken to a "southern" buffet.  Snuck out with some veggies and beans.  OK, and fried chicken.  A wing.  And a breast.  And a piece of sweet potato pie.  OK?  Happy now?
snack - protein bar
dinner - wanted something light but tasty after the gym, so found a little sushi bar.  Good stuff.


----------



## katt (Sep 26, 2008)

Seriously Py... I don't know how you do it.  We, from the west coast have no idea of how good your food is there... when we went on our trip in June, our connecting flight was in North Carolina and we ate at this place called Bojanges Chicken and Biscuits.... OMFG!  I've never tasted chicken so full of fat, crispy and good as that!!!    I would be a gazillion pounds if I lived there.


----------



## Double D (Sep 26, 2008)

I like the fact you have a mizzou tiger instead of a St.Louis Ram.....dont blame ya


----------



## Pylon (Sep 26, 2008)

katt said:


> Seriously Py... I don't know how you do it. We, from the west coast have no idea of how good your food is there... when we went on our trip in June, our connecting flight was in North Carolina and we ate at this place called Bojanges Chicken and Biscuits.... OMFG! I've never tasted chicken so full of fat, crispy and good as that!!! I would be a gazillion pounds if I lived there.


 
Thanks, Katt.  Yeah, I don't always do very well, hence the perpetual cut.  But when things are going well, it helps.  

Truth be told, though, none of the fried chicked down here is nearly as good as my mom's....


----------



## Pylon (Sep 26, 2008)

Malley said:


> I like the fact you have a mizzou tiger instead of a St.Louis Ram.....dont blame ya


 
Yeah, I'm only rooting for pro-caliber teams at this point.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 27, 2008)

nice going Py workouts coming along very nicely!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks, Scar.  Feeling pretty good!

No workouts this weekend outside of a nice walk in the park with the family yesterday.  Did pretty good on food too.

Off day today.  It's our 12 yr anniversary, so we are dropping the boys off at the grandparents and headed to the winery for the day.  Should be fun, not to mention a great day to be outside (80 and sunny)!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 29, 2008)

Gym day...

WU - run 1 mile (back from the break.  shins felt good!)

WU - pec deck, 55 x 10

pec deck - 130 x 10 (up 15 lb)
SS HS incline - 140 x 4 (up 2 reps)

DB pullovers - 75 x 10 (up 10 lb)
SS CG pulldowns - 70 x 8 (up 1 rep)

WU deadlifts - 135 x 5
deadlifts - 235 x 6 (up 10 lb)

Good day.  Legs were tired from last lifting, but felt fine on the run.  Feel like I got the weights sighted in last time, and starting to see the slow, steady increases HIT brings.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 29, 2008)

Damn, looks good!

Lot of work going on there 

Congrats on the 12 years also!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 29, 2008)

I see alot of Prs good session P.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 29, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Damn, looks good!
> 
> Lot of work going on there
> 
> Congrats on the 12 years also!



Thanks, Gaz.  Yeah, best 10 years of my life.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 29, 2008)

Brutus_G said:


> I see alot of Prs good session P.



Not really PRs...at least, not that I know of.  I've lost track of some of those things.  But progress from last time, which is good.  

On an unrelated note, my lats were twitching all day from the pullovers.  That might be my new favorite feeling.


----------



## katt (Sep 29, 2008)

10 years....ooohhhhhh.... hopefully the other half doesnt read this.. 

On another note.... what's a PR again.... I haven't seen (or accomplished) one of those in a long long time..


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 30, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Not really PRs...at least, not that I know of.  I've lost track of some of those things.  But progress from last time, which is good.
> 
> On an unrelated note, my lats were twitching all day from the pullovers.  That might be my new favorite feeling.



I could understand that ,but personally i dig the soreness.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 30, 2008)

Cardio day.  Did 1 mile on the mill again.   Thought about more, but didn't want to push the shins to hard just yet.  I'm going to try to ease them in.  

Followed with a round of Tabata sprints on the bike.


----------



## Double D (Sep 30, 2008)

Tabata, the worst!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 1, 2008)

Malley said:


> Tabata, the worst!



Could someone explain them to me?


----------



## Pylon (Oct 2, 2008)

Tabata method is basically 8 rounds of sprints, 20 seconds at full tilt, 10 seconds at a stop.  Throw in a couple minutes of WU/cool down and you have a short (but effective) workout.

You can do them with just about anything.  Bike, run, squat press, pushups, jump rope, whatever.  Very versatile.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 2, 2008)

No w/out yesterday.  Day of rest, though I kept the food decent.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2008)

katt said:


> what's a PR



I believe it stands for Pot Roast.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2008)

Pylon said:


> there we plenty of sweaty yoga chicks after.  Good times!



And just where are the pics?


----------



## katt (Oct 2, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> I believe it stands for Pot Roast.



That's what I thought it meant...


----------



## Pylon (Oct 2, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> I believe it stands for Pot Roast.


 
Mmmmm....pot roast.....


----------



## Pylon (Oct 2, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> And just where are the pics?


 
Sorry, I was too busy trying to not pass out.  I'll do better net time.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 2, 2008)

Lifting day (yay!)

WU - run 1 mile

WU - leg ext - 100 x 10

Leg ext - 175 x 10 (up 15 lb)
SS leg press - 360 x 10 (up 90 lb)

calf press - 450 x 20 (up 90 lb)

Good day.  weights are getting sighted in nicely.  I think that I was a little light all the way around last time, so these increases are no big deal.  Next time, they will count.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 2, 2008)

Dinner tonight - veg lasagna.  Good times.

I'm also trying a recipe for black bean brownies.  I'll get back to you on that one.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 2, 2008)

congrats on the 12 years Py

superb looking workouts by the way, any progress is great progress!

black bean brownies, eh? sounds like a deadly combo...


----------



## Pylon (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks, Scar.  Yeah, the brownies turned out GREAT!  I'm shocked, but could eat the whole pan.  Seriously.  

(For anyone interested, just drain and rinse a can of black beans, then return to can and fill with water.  Puree/blend until very very smooth.  Add that to any off-the-shelf brownie mix and bake as directed.  Mmmmm.)


----------



## Pylon (Oct 6, 2008)

Monday in the gym.....

WU - run, 1 mi (4.5 mph)
WU - db laterals, 10 x 10

DB laterals - 25s x 10 (up 5 lbs ea) - ROM needs a little work here

BO DB rows - 55s x 10 (up 10 lb ea) - same ROM issue here

Standing BB curl - 90 x 2, 80 x 4 - was at 70, tried a double jump (for no reason that makes any sense).  Will stay at 80 next time.

tri pushdowns - 100 x 10 (+2 reps)
SS dips - bw-55 x 5 (+1 rep)

Good day.  Had a relaxing weekend and was fully charged to lift.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 6, 2008)

good looking workout Py. feels good as the weights climb up, huh?

did you catch any of the regular season NHL games in Europe?


----------



## katt (Oct 6, 2008)

ya know,,, when you're feeling strong, you have to try those jumps, even if they don't work.. yanno???


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Pylon (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey all....

Super busy week.  No workouts after Monday.  

Headed to NC next week, so will be relaxing a bit this weekend.  Good times.  

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 21, 2008)

Back from NC, not a workout in sight.  Will do better.

Good trip, though.  And headed back next week.  

Hope all are well...


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 22, 2008)

your Blues are doing quite well right now. MacDonald seems to be fitting in nicely, and Boyes started where he left off last season it seems.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 25, 2008)

Well, it was going well.  Then Manny hurts himself stepping on the carpet they laid our for Palin.  

You know, I'm a liberal in most ways, and am steadfastly against the GOP ticket, but I restrained myself from booing her because I had my 5 year old at the game with me.  (And despite what I've read in the papers, the welcome was decidedly not a warm one.)  But whatever the politics, I just resent that my hockey game was delayed for her to make a PR appearance.  

Manny getting hurt is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 27, 2008)

Despite the fact that I wasn't really in the mood, dragged my ever-sorry and increasingly weighty butt to the gym...

WU - bike, 5 min

WU - leg ext - 100 x 10
WU SS - squat - 135 x 10

leg ext - 175 x 10 (hold from last w/out)
SS squat - 225 x 10 (up 4 reps)

seated calf - 185 x 10 (hold from last w/out), added 90 x 20 (ouch!)


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 27, 2008)

good on you though Py. we don't always feel like going to the gym, but I bet you felt good later? nice workout to boot

yeah, that sucks about Manny. did you see what happened? I guess he stepped on the red carpet in the dark because they were rushing him out, and he fell. not really his fault.

Brodeur is on the cusp of being the best goaltender of all time, so I am pretty happy about that. I've backed him up since he won the first cup with Jersey. now all I need is a jersey...


----------



## Pylon (Oct 28, 2008)

To hear him tell it, the guy was holding the carpet, then let go just as Manny stepped on it.  WTF?

Yeah, MB is the man.  He was almost St. Louis property back in the day.  If only....


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 15, 2008)




----------

